# New Hampshire EIT results



## marsuconn (Dec 11, 2010)

When is NH October 2011 result coming out?


----------



## smc44 (Dec 11, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> When is NH October 2011 result coming out?


Do you mean the October 2010 results? I hope soon.


----------



## frazil (Dec 11, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## jv21 (Dec 13, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> When is NH October 2011 result coming out?



Next year


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 22, 2010)

smc44 said:


> marsuconn said:
> 
> 
> > When is NH October 2011 result coming out?
> ...


Yes. I meant October 2010. I actually asked NH board last month. They said it would be out 2nd week of December.


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 22, 2010)

jv21 said:


> marsuconn said:
> 
> 
> > When is NH October 2011 result coming out?
> ...


Thanks ! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## smc44 (Dec 22, 2010)

It looks like results are available. I got my result from the NCEES website. I passed!!


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Dec 22, 2010)

smc44 said:


> It looks like results are available. I got my result from the NCEES website. I passed!!



Great News! Congratulations!

Did you get e-mail from NCEES?


----------



## smc44 (Dec 22, 2010)

structural_warrior said:


> smc44 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like results are available. I got my result from the NCEES website. I passed!!
> ...


Thanks. No, I had been refreshing the page all day. Where it had said, "Results not Available" or something like that, now said "Results Notice" and it was a PDF version of a letter dated today.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 22, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## smc44 (Dec 22, 2010)

smc44 said:


> structural_warrior said:
> 
> 
> > smc44 said:
> ...



By the way, I had logged in under the MyNCEES link on the NCEES page.


----------



## Structural_Ninja (Dec 22, 2010)

smc44 said:


> smc44 said:
> 
> 
> > structural_warrior said:
> ...


Got it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gt2004 (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## smc44 (Dec 22, 2010)

gt2004 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 22, 2010)

Is there anybody having problems with logging in? I received an email from NCEES and clicked on the link that they provided in the email...and I logged in with my email and password and it led me straight to registration for the next one in April...The website is soooo slow right now and I am waiting forever for it to load. I can't even get to the result page, and I dont know why I am going through hoops with the registration for the next test...Am I doing something wrong here? I thought they sent a letter to your home to let you know if you pass or fail.


----------



## smc44 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> Is there anybody having problems with logging in? I received an email from NCEES and clicked on the link that they provided in the email...and I logged in with my email and password and it led me straight to registration for the next one in April...The website is soooo slow right now and I am waiting forever for it to load. I can't even get to the result page, and I dont know why I am going through hoops with the registration for the next test...Am I doing something wrong here? I thought they sent a letter to your home to let you know if you pass or fail.


I went to https://ncees.org/Exams.php

Selected New Hampshire from the pull down

clicked on the blue button that said "click here to register or login"

After I logged in, there is a section that says Exam Registration History and there is a "Results Notice" link under that on the right.


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 22, 2010)

smc44 said:


> Sleepy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anybody having problems with logging in? I received an email from NCEES and clicked on the link that they provided in the email...and I logged in with my email and password and it led me straight to registration for the next one in April...The website is soooo slow right now and I am waiting forever for it to load. I can't even get to the result page, and I dont know why I am going through hoops with the registration for the next test...Am I doing something wrong here? I thought they sent a letter to your home to let you know if you pass or fail.
> ...


Thank you !!! I guess I totally missed it...and after an hour of reloading the page, the whole service is down...

Why online? God damn, I'd like to be able to hold the letter that shed my dreams to pieces in my hands!!! The result effects are much more efficient!!!


----------



## smc44 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> smc44 said:
> 
> 
> > Sleepy said:
> ...


So you couldn't get on?


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 22, 2010)

Nope!!!

I got on, but when i clicked on the result notice...it opened the new page, took forever to load and then crashed...I'll check later or tomorrow....waited till all this hype to be over. I assumed I didn't pass.


----------



## ksk1912 (Dec 22, 2010)

I tried 4 times but couldn't get the results, it crashed every time. Is there any other way to get results ?


----------



## gator2288 (Dec 22, 2010)

ksk1912 said:


> I tried 4 times but couldn't get the results, it crashed every time. Is there any other way to get results ?


if you have a results and diagnostics then it is likely that you didn't pass, however if you only have a results link it is very likely you passed!!!

NCEES only gives diagnostics to those who didn't pass.


----------



## ksk1912 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks god I passed !! Best xmas gift ever !!!



gator2288 said:


> ksk1912 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried 4 times but couldn't get the results, it crashed every time. Is there any other way to get results ?
> ...


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 23, 2010)

ksk1912 said:


> Thanks god I passed !! Best xmas gift ever !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The NCEES site witll be down till 9 AM Eastern and I couldnt see my results. Its just ruining my sleep.


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 23, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> ksk1912 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks god I passed !! Best xmas gift ever !!!
> ...


I passed!!! Thank everyone here for answering my questions...Logging in to NCEES was a pain!!!

And I didn't notice the title of this thread, but I actually took it in California, so I guess I was in the wrong thread. Sorry!!!


----------



## smc44 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> marsuconn said:
> 
> 
> > ksk1912 said:
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 23, 2010)

Sleepy said:


> marsuconn said:
> 
> 
> > ksk1912 said:
> ...


Congrats! I just spoke to NCEES because I can't log into the site. They told me to wait another 24 hours and then try again. Such a pain.


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 29, 2010)

So, I just got my results. I passed!!


----------



## smc44 (Dec 29, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> So, I just got my results. I passed!!


Congrats! Too bad you had to wait an extra week.


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 29, 2010)

marsuconn said:


> So, I just got my results. I passed!!


Hey, Congrats!!!

How are you going to celebrate???


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 30, 2010)

smc44 said:


> marsuconn said:
> 
> 
> > So, I just got my results. I passed!!
> ...


Some states don't have their results yet  We're waiting two weeks longer than other people in VA it seems like


----------

